# Coil Spring Size?



## 69-GOAT (Nov 17, 2013)

looking for alittle help. I installed wheel hop stoppers now that my upper control arms are sitting higher, i end up hitting the upper control arms on a bump. Regular shocks do not come into play before you hit. I installed air shocks which is not the answer. Now that i have the car higher to avoid the bottoming out my springs do not come into play. Do i put in taller springs then different shocks any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Bensjammin66 (May 12, 2009)

69-GOAT said:


> looking for alittle help. I installed wheel hop stoppers now that my upper control arms are sitting higher, i end up hitting the upper control arms on a bump. Regular shocks do not come into play before you hit. I installed air shocks which is not the answer. Now that i have the car higher to avoid the bottoming out my springs do not come into play. Do i put in taller springs then different shocks any help would be appreciated.


Unless im missing something im having a real hard time understanding what the situation is.. 

1) why or how are the upper arms "sitting higher"? 

2) What hits the uppers on a bump? 

Your car has a 4 link with 2 coils and 2 shocks. Whats hitting what and why?


----------



## 69-GOAT (Nov 17, 2013)

The hop stoppers that i have installed in my car relocate the position of the upper control arms. The upper control arms are connected to the top of the hop stoppers and the hop stoppers wrap around my diff and connect to where the upper control arms use to be. I hope that isn't too confusing. This is what i have http://www.summitracing.com/parts/hal-5213/overview/year/1969/make/pontiac/model/gto
The problem is when i don't have my air shocks jacked all the way up the control arms dig into the underside of the car. When the air shocks are jacked all the way up it is fine but you can hear the upper mount of the shock popping the metal from the trunk in and out. Also when there fully extended (the shocks) very little pressure is on the springs so they rattle around. I need to get taller springs i just don't know how tall. I could probably just take a measurement im just wondering if anyone has done this before and what worked for them? Thank you


----------

